

How we will survive without newspapers - cwan
http://reason.com/archives/2009/10/22/fading-print

======
Tangurena
> _Newspapers, their passionate boosters maintain, are a kind of civic
> Pilates, the institution that keeps the core of our democratic republic as
> tight and toned as Megan Fox’s midsection. TV news can show us war zones,
> and radio news may offer us aerial assessments of traffic jams, but
> newspaper news does the real heavy lifting of journalism. It sorts fact from
> rumor. It shines light on government murk and corporate malfeasance and
> helps our citizenry make informed and rational decisions. Without healthy
> newspapers, we’re just Myanmar with better department stores and less
> stylish military uniforms._

How strawmanish. It might even be possibly true if only newspapers resorted to
journalism.

------
catone
_"Newspapers never systematically reviewed school-teachers, for example, and
now they’ve been scooped by the angry third-grade muckrakers who post at
RateMyTeacher.com."_

Wait, what? I had to stop reading here. Someone else please finish and let me
know if this was satire or not. If the answer is "not," and this guy honestly
thinks "RateMyTeacher.com" is a positive indicator of the future health of
journalism in America... well, I'll be glad I didn't waste my time with the
rest of this article.

